# DCC turnout control question?



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I have atlas turnouts with the twin coil snap switches right now im running them off of a tyco controller but i want to go DCC on the control is there something better than NCE Snap-it? I am looking for something that allows me to control more than 1 switch and is less than $24/switch (thats the best price i found on snap it)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax has 2 better options
DS52 controls 2 switches 24.95 retail 
DS64 controls 4 switches 59.95 retail


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for some reason all i could find was snap it. I Think the duel 1 will work for me At the moment I only have 1 spot that has more than 2 switch tracks on one table


----------

